# Dental implant and airport security



## Neesie

I didn't think to ask this question while I was at the Oral surgeon's office; although I'll admit I was out of it due to heavy medication!  I'm just wondering if the titanium rod that is in my gums will set off the security alarm at the airport?  Being an insulin dependant diabetic I already have to declare my medicine and needles (it's embarrassing....)

I remember about a decade ago I retired my old fashioned hard sided carry-on because it could never pass security.  Must have been lined in lead!  I thought it was a small price to sail through security with everyone else.  But these days I don't think I'll ever be able to get through security easily. 

Does anyone else have a dental implant, and can you tell me if you have to get wanded at security because of it?


----------



## Luanne

I don't know about an implant, but my dd has two metal screws in her hip and she get through security just fine.


----------



## Bwolf

My titanium implant doesn't set off any alarms.    It is the one in the back, left.


----------



## Born2Travel

Never had any problems with it and I've had mine for years.


----------



## amanven

Dental implants won't set off alarms but sometimes the screws and pins used  to repair broken bones will.  My dad had a metal screw in his leg and it set the metal detector off but if you tell them they have a way of checking you with a hand held wand.  They could tell exactly where the screw was in his leg and there was no unnecessary delay.


----------



## Luanne

amanven said:


> Dental implants won't set off alarms but sometimes the screws and pins used  to repair broken bones will.  My dad had a metal screw in his leg and it set the metal detector off but if you tell them they have a way of checking you with a hand held wand.  They could tell exactly where the screw was in his leg and there was no unnecessary delay.



As I stated above dd has *two* metal screws in her hip.  No problems so far in four years.


----------



## talkamotta

In 2002, my 12" titanium rods, screws and wires set off the security alarms but for the last 2 years...... nothing in any airport.   I think they readjusted thier sensors.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

My implant has never been the cause of a security issue.


----------



## Jaybee

I don't think you need to worry.  I've had dental implants for the last8 or 9 years with no security problems, and my daughter has titanium rods in her back...Also no problems.


----------



## Moosie

i have titanium plate and screws(all microsopic) in the left side of my face, titanium screws in my big toes, a titanium rod in my right hip.  No problems going through in Oct.

Next time may be different as I just had total hip replacement on the left side with some good size titanim rods.

I do have a card to give security letting them know, but no one cared about it going through.


----------



## Carl D

Two dental implants here and no issues. That said, I'm sure that reduces the tolerance for any other metal in your pockets that may otherwise pass.


----------



## cindi

Moosie said:


> i have titanium plate and screws(all microsopic) in the left side of my face, titanium screws in my big toes, a titanium rod in my right hip.  No problems going through in Oct.
> 
> Next time may be different as I just had total hip replacement on the left side with some good size titanim rods.
> 
> I do have a card to give security letting them know, but no one cared about it going through.



That seems odd, the rod in your hip not causing the alarms to go off.

I have been stopped every time I flew since I had my knee replaced.


----------



## Moosie

It is only about 5-6"" and maybe about1/4" in diameter, it is there to try and save the right hip by possibly getting the blood flow back to that side.

Going through security on both legs of the trip, I was aprehensive, then surprised, and relieved  it didn't go off.  Especially in Boston since I had had a nasty person when it did go off, that was due to a belt I forgot to remove.

It is called core decompression, which prior to this I had never heard of before.

Do you have one of those cards to give them, and if so does it help the way they proceed?


----------



## x3 skier

Friend of mine always carried a small X-ray of his right femur with a rod in place. 
He said he used it a couple of times when he set off the detector.

As others have noted, I doubt dental implants would be a concern as my "Fighter Pilot's Watch" never sets of the detector. It has a LOT more Titanium than dental implants. 

Cheers


----------



## Neesie

Thanks for all the replies, it's reassuring to know that I can go through the regular security line and just declare my diabetic stuff.


----------



## king1

My bionic knee doesn't even set off the hand wand, but I can't leap tall buildings either.


----------



## Jaybee

Well, damn!  You'd think there would be SOME perks to a surgery like that!  




king1 said:


> My bionic knee doesn't even set off the hand wand, but I can't leap tall buildings either.


----------

